# Dirt(?) in my tank



## Peter.k93 (Nov 11, 2015)

I do weekly water changes and I clean my canister filter once every month.

But I see these dirts(?) or debris on my plants and I see them floating around in my 115g. 

I have aquatop cf500 and have around 40 fish (mostly tetras)

Someone told me that raising kh helps to get rid of them but it didnt really help.

Anyone help?


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

any pictures? do you gravel vac your substrate? could be the debris that comes up if you do?


----------



## Peter.k93 (Nov 11, 2015)

no matter how much I clean them I cant get rid of.. lol


----------

